# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  سؤال عن مكتبات المدينة المنورة ؟؟ ( لا تبخلوا بالرد على اختكم )

## طالبة العلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة .....
 اتمنى من الإخوة الأكارم سواء كانوا من أهل المدينة أو من زوارها ومحبيها   
أن يرشدوني إلى مكتباتها الشرعية  بشكل عام  وإلى مكتباتها الشريعة القريبة من الحرم المدني بشكل خاص مع توضيح المكان والوصف ( والرقم إن تيسر )
لأن هذه الزيارة أول زيارة لي إلى طيبة  لذلك لا أعرف مكتباتها شيئاً .....
وجزاكم الله خيراً .

----------


## رشيد الحضرمي

هذه المكاتب.
مكتبة المؤيد
المكتبة السلفية
مكتبة المغامسي
مكتبة دار أطلس الخضراء 
هذه المكاتب الأربعة مجتمعة في شارع سلطانة بقرب الجامعة الإسلامية.
مكتبة الرشد 
مكتبة دار الزمان 
كلا المكتبتين في شارع أبي ذر قريباً من جمعية البر
مكتبة دار العلوم والحكم بداخل الجامعة الإسلامية.
مكتبة دار النصيحة أمام بوابة الجامعة الإسلامية من الجهة  الجنوبية مقابل حي الفيصلية.
ولاتنسِ أن هناك معرضاً يقام في الجامعة الإسلامية
   وهناك عدة مكاتب صغيرة بجوار الحرم تجدينها خلف الحرم في الجهة الغربية قريبا من أسواق بن داؤد.

----------


## الأمل الراحل

ما شاء الله 
الله يسهل عليك ويحفظك

لا تنسينا من دعواتك
وفقك الله

----------


## أنهار المحيسن

حياكم الله في طيبة الخير
تفضلي عناوين المكتبات:
1ـ مكتبة الرشد: 8340600 /04
2ـ مكتبة العبيكان: 920020209
3ـ مكتبة المغامسي: 8464682/ 04
4ـ مكتبة المؤيد: 8473148/ 04
5ـ دار الزمان: 8366666/04 ـ 8344946/04
وفقكِ الله ونفع بكِ

----------


## طالبة العلم

رشيد الحضرمي ( جزاك الله خيراً، أسأل الله أن يرشدك لكل خير و أن ينفع بك الأمة الإسلامية ) آمـــيـن .
الأمل الراحل  (    ابشري بالخير   )
ام البررة ( جزاك الله خيراً وجعل أولادك من الصاحين البارين ) آمـــيـن .

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلام عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،

فإن كان للأخت السائلة أخ أو زوج أو محرم، فليسأل الإخوة الفاضل القائمين على مكتبة مسجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، 

وكنت سألتهم السؤال نفسه في زيارتي إلى المدينة منذ ثلاث سنوات، فأمدوني بأرقام الهواتف الخاصة بعدد كبير من المكتبات،

ومكتبة دار العلوم والحكم تقع على مقربة من الحرم في الجهة الشمالية الشرقية، 

ومكتبة دار الزمان قريبة أيضا من ذلك بعد عبور الشارع العريض الذي يقع خلف الحرم (لعله شاؤع الستين)

وعنوانهم:
المركز الرئيسي: شارع الستين 

المدينة المنورة ـ المملكة العربية السعودية

هاتف / 8366666 فاكس / 8383226

الفروع : فرع الضيافة امتداد شارع أبي ذر

 هاتف 8362993 تليفاكس 8344946

  ـ  فرع  الحرم خلف فندق أوبروي

   هاتف / 8225460    

       ـ تسجيلات الزمان الإسلامية

       هاتف / 8383230

العنوان البريدي  : ص.ب : 901 

                       المدينة المنورة

المدير العام     : ياسين محمد زمان





> رشيد الحضرمي ( جزاك الله خيراً، أسأل الله أن يرشدك لكل خير و أن ينفع بك الأمة الإسلامية ) آمـــيـن .
> الأمل الراحل  (    ابشري بالخير   )
> ام البررة ( جزاك الله خيراً وجعل أولادك من الصاحين البارين ) آمـــيـن .


والله أعلم

----------


## طالبة العلم

(( أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي )) جزاك الله خيرا ً ,,

----------


## أبو عبدالله الحجازي

أبحث عن بعض الكتب التي صدرت عن

المكتبة العلمية - لصاحبها محمد نمنكاني - في المدينة المنورة

هل لا تزال موجودة؟ وأين موقعها أو رقم هاتفها؟

----------


## محمد مشعل العتيبي

المكتب*ات ا* تج*ارية ف* المدينة المنورة
للمدينة المنورة شهرة في تسويق الكتب وخاصة كتب التراث، وفيها مجموعة كبيرة من المكتب*ات ا* تج*ارية ت* ركز في المناطق القريبة من المسجد النبوي الشريف.
وأهم هذه المكتب*ات:*
مكتبة الحلبي: 
وتقع هذه المكتبة في حي النصر - خلف السوق الدولي الجديد وتتألف من الأقسام التالية:
قسم خاص بالطفل في مرحلة الإدراك والتسلية.
قسم خاص بالشباب في جميع مراحل التعليم التي يمرون بها.
قسم خاص بقادة الفكر والأدب وأساتذة الجامعات.
قسم خاص بالفتاة والمرأة في سن البلوغ وتكوين الأسرة. بحيث تشمل المكتبة الكتب بأنواعها والأدوات المدرسية والقرطاسية والتصوير والطباعة والترجمة والوسائل التعليمية بالإضافة إلى الهدايا والألعاب والتحف.
عنوان المكتبة: المدينة المنورة - حي النصر - خلف سوق المدينة المنورة *ا* دولي.
تليفون: 8242775 - فاكس 8221636 ص ب 4077.
وللمكتبة فرعان آخران واحد بالعوالي قرب الإشارة وتحوي كل الأقسام الموجودة في القسم الرئيسي عدا التصوير.
تليفون 8391353 _ الآخر قرب دوار القبلتين ويحتوي على القرطاسية بالجملة فقط تليفون 8255293.
مكتبة دار الزمان للنشر والتوزيع
ويقع المركز الرئيس للمكتبة على شارع الضيافة بجوار أمانة المدينة المنورة. وتحتوي المكتبة على الكتب الدينية والعلمية والثقافية والأدبية بالإضافة إلى الأدوات المكتبية والوسائل التعليمية وفيها قسم خاص للتسجيلات والمجلات والصحف.
عنوان المكتبة: المدينة المنورة، شارع الضيافة تليفون 8363276 - 8362993 - فاكس 8344946. وللمكتبة فروع منتشرة في أنحاء المدينة.
فلها فرع في شارع الستين تليفون 8383226 - 8366696 وفرع في فندق شيرتون المدينة تليفون 8230240 توصيلة 2123 وفرع في مطار المدينة تليفون 8363333 توصيلة 190. وفرع قرب الحرم خلف فندق أبروي تليفون 8225460.
مكتبة الإشراق
وتقع على طريق الجامعات أمام مدينة الحجاج، وتحتوي على كتب دينية وعلمية وثقافية وأدبية بالإضافة إلى القرطاسية وخدمات التصوير والتجليد.
عنوان المكتبة: المدينة المنورة - طريق الجامعات تليفون 8461701.
المكتبة السلفية
وتقع على شارع الستين في الجهة الشمالية الشرقية للمسجد النبوي وتباع فيها الكتب الدينية والعلمية والثقافية والأدبية.
عنوان المكتبة: المدينة المنورة -شارع الستين .
مكتبة العلوم والحكم
وتقع في الجامعة الإسلامية وتسوق فيها الكتب الدينية والعلمية والثقافية والأدبية بالإضافة إلى القرطاسية وقسم خاص بالتجليد، 
عنوان المكتبة: الجامعة الإسلامية تليفون 8353148 وللمكتبة فرع آخر في شارع الستين.
مكتبة دار المجتمع للنشر والتوزيع: وتقع على شارع سيدنا أبي بكر الصديق (سلطانة) وتحتوي على الكتب الدينية والثقافية والعلمية والأدبية بالإضافة إلى بعض الصحف والمجلات.تليفون: 8236306.
عنوان المكتبة: المدينة المنورة - شارع أبي بكر الصديق (سلطانة) .
مكتبة دار الفجر الإسلامي
وتقع على شارع الستين بجوار العلوم والحكم،وفيها كتب دينية وعلمية وثقافية وأدبية بالإضافة إلى القرطاسية والأدوات المكتبية والوسائل التعليمية والصحف والمجلات.
عنوان المكتبة: شارع الستين تليفون 8220617.
مكتبة الرشد
وتقع على شارع أبي ذر، وتحوي كتباً دينية وعلمية وثقافية وأدبية بالإضافة إلى القرطاسية واللوازم الأخرى.
عنوان المكتبة: شارع أبي ذر تليفون 8383427.
مكتبة المكتبة
وتقع على شارع سيدنا أبي بكر الصديق (سلطانة) وتعتبر من أكبر المكتب*ات ا* قرطاسية في المدينة المنورة إذ تحوي أنواعاً كثيرة من القرطاسية والوسائل التعليمية بالإضافة إلى الألعاب وبعض الأجهزة كالحواسيب والطابعات وألات التصوير.
عنوانها: المدينة المنورة شارع أبي بكر (سلطانة ). تليفون 8460975.
مكتبة دار النبلاء
وتقع على شارع الستين مقابل مسجد الإجابة وتحوي كتباً دينية و علمية وثقافية وأدبية عنوانها - شارع الستين تليفون 8364744.
مكتبة الشروق: وتقع على شارع المساجد السبعة بقرب البريد وتحتوي على الكتب الدينية والعلمية والثقافية والأدبية.
عنوانها: شارع المساجد السبعة. تليفون: 8224440.
مكتبة الدار
وتقع على شارع الستين وتحتوي على الكتب الدينية والعلمية والثقافية والأدبية. 
عنوانها: شارع الستين ـ تليفون 8383095.
مكتبة البكري
وتقع على شارع الأمير عبدالمجيد (الحزام) وتحتوي على الكتب الدينية والعلمية والثقافية والأدبية بالإضافة إلى القرطاسية والوسائل التعليمية .
عنوان المكتبة: شارع الحزام تليفون: 8486735.
مكتبة دار الكتاب الإسلامي
وتقع على شارع الستين في الجهة الشرقية للمسجد النبوي وفيها كتب دينية وثقافية وعلمية وأدبية.
عنوان المكتبة: المدينة المنورة - شارع الستين تليفون: 8236673 ولها فرع في شارع أبي ذر جوار فندق الأنصار تليفون 8372136.
مكتبة شقير
وتقع على شارع قباء في الجهة الجنوبية للمسجد النبوي وتعد من كبرى المكتب*ات ف* المدينة المنورة.حيث تضم العديد من الأقسام كالقرطاسية والعلمية وأقسام الوسائل التعليمية والترفيهية وافتتح لها مؤخراً قسم للأعمال الفنية والديكورات وقسم آخر لعالم الكمبيوتر. ولها فروع أخرى في المدينة فلها فرع على طريق الأمير عبدالمجيد ولها فرع آخر في شارع سيدنا أبي بكر الصديق (سلطانة) وآخر في شارع قربان النازل وتميزت هذه المكتبة بالعرض الراقي والجذاب.
عنوان المكتبة: المدينة المنورة - شارع قباء.
مكتبة الثقافة
وتقع على شارع السيح / عمارة العربي / وتشتمل على الكتب الدينية والثقافية والعلمية والأدبية.
عنوانها: المدينة المنورة، شارع السيح، تليفون 8224610 - 8224488 فاكس 8250365 ص ب 57. ولها فرع آخر على شارع الستين تليفون 8387023 
مكتبة ابن رجب
وتقع في الحرة الشرقية على شارع الأعمدة وتحتوي على قرطاسية وتسجيلات إسلامية ووسائل تعليمية، تليفون 8382015.
مكتبة الصحابة
وتقع على شارع الستين مقابل مسجد الإجابة وتختص بالكتب الدينية تليفون: 8383211.
مكتبة أهالي المدينة المنورة: وتقع في العنابية - شارع السمانية تحت قصر السنابل وتحتوي على الكتب الدينية والقرطاسية والتصوير بالإضافة إلى التسجيلات الإسلامية.
دار إحياء العلوم
وتقع على شارع الستين بجوار مكتبة دار الفجر الإسلامي وتحتوي على كتب دينية وثقافية وعلمية.
دار المآثر للطباعة والنشر
وتقع في مركز الزغيبي التجاري - الواقع على امتداد شارع أبي ذر وتحتوي على التجهيزات المكتبية والقرطاسية وعمل بطاقات الأفراح والبطاقات التعريفية كما يوجد فيها قسم للتصوير والطباعة والتجليد والتغليف بالإضافة إلى طباعة الكتب ونشرها وتوزيعها.
تليفون 8340135 فاكس 8342717 ص ب 3264.

----------


## محمد مشعل العتيبي

*المـكـتـبــات العـامـة 
1)مكتبة المسجد النبوي الشريف: 
تقع مكتبة المسجد النبوي داخل المسجد الشريف، وتتكون من عدة قاعات وأقسام رئيسية موزعة في أنحاء المسجد، على النحو التالي: 
أولاً: قسم المطبوعات: ويشمل عدة قاعات: 
قاعة رقم (1): تقع عند باب عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه الموجود في التوسعة السعودية الأولى، وتضم علوم القرآن والتفسير والحديث. 
قاعة رقم (2): وتقع عند باب عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه، وتضم علوم العقيدة والفقه والوعظ والسيرة النبوية. 
قاعة رقم (3): وتقع عند باب عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه الموجود في التوسعة السعودية الأولى، وتضم علوم الأصول والفرائض والفقه والثقافة الإسلامية. 
قاعة رقم (4) : و تقع عند باب عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه، وتضم علوم اللغة والعلوم البحتة والأدب والتاريخ. 
ثانياً: قسم المخطوطات: 
ويقع عند باب عثمان رضي الله عنه، ويتكون من قاعة مختصة بالمخطوطات. 
ثالثاً: قسم الدوريات والبحث والترجمة: 
ويضم عدداً كبيراً من المجلات والدوريات المختلفة. 
رابعاً: قسم المكتبة الصوتية: 
ويقع في الجهة الغربية من الحرم الشريف عند باب رقم (12) ويضم هذا القسم أكثر من /25/ ألف شريط، تشمل الأذان بأصوات المشايخ المؤذنين، والصلوات الجهرية لعدد من مشايخ الحرم، وبعض المصاحف المسجلة لأئمة الحرم الشريف، وخطب الجمعة، وصلاة التراويح في كل عام، وصلاة العيدين، ودروس حلقات المسجد النبوي الشريف، وغير ذلك. 
خامساً: القاعة النسائية: 
وتقع عند الباب رقم (24) في مصلى النساء الشرقي، وتضم أكثر الموضوعات الرئيسة بدءاً من المعارف العامة وانتهاءً بالتاريخ. 
سادساً: القسم الفني: 
ويقع عند باب رقم (18) باب عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه، ويختص بالتجليد والترميم والتعقيم والتصوير. 
سابعاً: قسم الفهرسة والتصنيف : 
ويقع عند باب رقم (22) ويقوم هذا القسم بفهرسة المكتبة بأقسامها على نظام ديوي العشري (الطبعة المعدلة). 
ثامناً : قسم الحاسب الآلي: 
ويقع عند باب رقم (22) وقد أدخلت فيه جميع محتويات المكتبة، وفق برنامج خاص ؛ليسهل البحث عن أي كتاب. ولهذا القسم فروع أخرى: عند باب عثمان، وهو خاص بالمخطوطات، وعند باب (12) للمكتبة الصوتية، وعند باب (21) وهو للفهرسة، وعند باب (18) للإدارة. 
تاسعاً: قسم التزويد: 
ويقوم هذا القسم بإعداد قوائم للكتب التي تحتاجها المكتبة، ويتم التزويد بشراء الكتب اللازمة عن طريق الرئاسة العامة لشؤون المسجد الحرام والمسجد النبوي، أو بالتبادل، أو عن طريق الإهداء من المؤسسات العلمية أو المكتبات العامة أو الأفراد. 
كما تم تزويد المكتبة بعدد من أجهزة الأمن والسلامة للمحافظة على موجوداتها النفيسة. 
والمكتبة قديمة في المسجد النبوي، وقد احترقت عام 886هـ عندما احترق المسجد النبوي حريقه الثاني، وأعيد تأسيسها تدريجياً، وفي عام 1352هـ أنشئت مكتبة حديثة باقتراح من السيد عبيد مدني مدير أوقاف المدينة المنورة آنذاك، على يد السيد أحمد ياسين الخياري،الذي أوقف عليها مكتبة والده، وعمل على تطويرها، حتى أصبحت من كبريات المكتبات العامة في المدينة المنورة ومن أكثرها رواداً، نظراً لموقعها المتميز داخل المسجد الشريف، ولأنها تفي بحاجة القارئين والدارسين من رواد المسجد. 
تفتح المكتبة أبوابها للقراء والباحثين والزوار اعتباراً من الساعة 30'7صباحاً وإلى مابعد صلاة العشاء يومياً على مدار السنة، بمافي ذلك أيام الخميس والجمع والعطل الرسمية، ويقوم الموظفون المختصون بتقديم كافة التسهيلات اللازمة للزوار والباحثين، كما تقدم المكتبة خدمات أخرى مختلفة، ومنها: 
-توزيع المصاحف التي تزيد عن حاجة المسجد النبوي للمساجد الأخرى داخل وخارج المملكة. 
-تبادل بعض المخطوطات والمصوّرات مع الأفراد والمكتبات العامة. 
-توزيع نسخ أشرطة القرآن الكريم والدروس والخطب من المكتبة الصوتية. 
-توزيع بعض النشرات والكتب المتوفرة لديها على رواد المكتبة والمكتبات العامة. 
2) مكتبة الملك عبد العزيز : 
تطل المكتبة على المسجد النبوي الشريف من الناحية الغربية، وتبلغ مساحتها الكلية 2300م2 تقريباً، وقد جمعت تراث الماضي ونتاج الحاضر بما تحويه من نوادر المخطوطات، ومصادر المعرفة المطبوعة ، وقد وضع حجر الأساس لها الملك فيصل رحمه الله سنة 1393هـ، وقام بافتتاحها خادم الحرمين الشريفين املك فهد بن عدبالعزيز حفظه الله عام 1403هـ. 
ويبلغ عدد المخطوطات الموجودة في هذه المكتبة (7500) مخطوط، تشمل موضوعاتها جوانب متعددة من فروع العلم والمعرفة، وفي مقدمتها علوم الدين الإسلامي، وعلوم اللغة العربية، والتاريخ والحساب والفلك والهندسة والطب، وتمثل هذه المخطوطات ثقافة الأجيال السابقة. 
وتضم مجموعات نادرة من الكتب المطبوعة طباعة حجرية قديمة، كالطبعات الهندية أو طبعات المطبعة الأميرية ببولاق وغيرها من الكتب التي طبعت في أواخر القرنين الثامن عشر والتاسع عشر. 
وتبلغ جملة هذه الكتب النادرة قرابة (14000) أربعة عشر ألف مجلد. وتشمل هذه الكتب محتويات العديد من المكتبات القديمة الشهيرة مثل: مكتبة عارف حكمت – والمكتبة المحمودية – ومكتبات لبعض الشخصيات ممن قطنوا المدينة المنورة، وبعض مكتبات الأربطة مثل مكتبة رباط سيدنا عثمان رضي الله عنه، ومكتبة بشير آغا وغيرها، ويغلب على هذه المجموعات الطابع الديني والتاريخي واللغوي.. بالإضافة إلى متفرقات في مختلف فروع المعرفة. 
وفي المكتبة قاعة كبيرة خصصت للمصادر والمراجع المطبوعة التي تغطي كافة جوانب المعرفة، وتبلغ موجودات هذه الصالة (50000) مجلد مطبوع تقريباً وهي في ازدياد مستمر طبقاً لسياسة التزويد المعمول بها. 
وفي المكتبة قسم خاص بالمصحف الشريف هي بمثابة متحف للنادر والنفيس من المصاحف المخطوطة والتي تعتبر تجسيداً لمراحل تطور الخط العربي منذ بداية التدوين وحتى نهاية القرن الثالث عشر ويرجع تاريخ أقدم مصحف فيها إلى عام 549هـ 
كما يوجد فيها قاعة لمطالعة الصحف والمجلات، وأرشيف يضم المجلات والصحف السعودية الصادرة من تاريخ 1403هـ إلى يومنا هذا . 
تفتح المكتبة يومياً وتقدم خدمات القراءة والاطلاع لروادها من الساعة السابعة والنصف صباحاً وحتى الثانية والنصف ظهراً،ومن الساعة الرابعة مساءً وحتى الساعة العاشرة ليلاً. 
وقد خصصت الفترة المسائية من يومي الثلاثاء والأربعاء للنساء . 
هاتف المكتبة : 8232134 . 
3)المكتبة العامة : 
أنشأت هذه المكتبة وزارة المعارف، سنة 1389هـ،وتقع حالياً في حي البحر قرب مجمع وسوق الجابرة التجاري، وتبعد عن الحرم النبوي حوالي (2000م). 
و تحتوي المكتبة على ثلاثة أقسام : 
القسم الأول: متخصص بالدوريات والصحف. 
القسم الثاني: متخصص بكتب الأطفال. 
القسم الثالث: للمصادر والمراجع المطبوعة التي تغطي كافة جوانب المعرفة. ويبلغ عدد الكتب في الأقسام الثلاثة أكثر من (31000) مجلد وكتاب، وهي مصنفة حسب تصنيف ديوي العشري. 
تفتح المكتبة يومياً من الساعة الثامنة وحتى الساعة الثانية بعد الظهر، ومن الساعة الرابعة مساءً حتى التاسعة ليلاً – ويوجد فيها آلات للتصوير وضعت لخدمة الباحثين وفيها نظام إعارة خارجية محدود. 
هاتف المكتبة ـ 8234917 . 
كما يوجد في المدينة المنورة عدد من المكتبات التابعة لبعض الإدارات الحكومية والخاصة؛ منها : 

4)مكتبة النادي الأدبي : وتقع في مبنى النادي الأدبي ، في حي القبلتين، هاتف 8471905 . 
5)مكتبة الجامعة الإسلامية : وتقع داخل الجامعة الإسلامية في نهاية شارع سلطانة ، هاتف 8474080 . 
6)مكتبة كلية التربية : وتقع داخل الكلية على طريق الجامعات،هاتف 8460008 . 
7) مكتبة مركز بحوث ودراسات المدينة المنورة : الواقع في مجمع وقف الداودية، هاتف 8241231 . 
8) مكتبة الشيخ حماد الأنصاري : وتقع في مخطط الدفاع، وتستقبل الباحثين بعد صلاة العصر ويديرها أبناء الشيخ حماد . 
9) مكتبة آل هاشم : وهي متخصصة بالمخطوطات، وتستقبل الباحثين المختصين . 
10)مكتبة السيد حبيب محمود أحمد: وتقع في حي المستراح، منزل السيد حبيب، وتستقبل الباحثين المخصصين ، ولها إدارة خاصة، هاتف 83287101 . 
وهناك عدد آخر من المكتبات في كثير من الدوائر الرسمية والخاصة ولدى الأفراد. 
المـكـتـبــات التـجـاريـة 
للمدينة المنورة شهرة في تسويق الكتب وخاصة كتب التراث، و تتركز معظم المكتبات التجارية في المناطق القريبة من المسجد النبوي الشريف. 
وأهم هذه المكتبات: 
1-مكتبة قــربــان: وتقع في حي الراية ( النصر سابقا ) - هاتف : 8211920 
2-مكتبة الإشراق: وتقع على طريق الجامعات أمام مدينة الحجاج، هاتف 8461701. 
3- مكتبة ابن رجب: وتقع في الحرة الشرقية على شارع الأعمدة، هاتف 8382015. 
4- مكتبة البكري: وتقع على شارع الأمير عبدالمجيد (الحزام)، هاتف: 8486735. 
5- مكتبة الثقافة: وتقع على شارع السيح، هاتف 8224610 – 8224488 . ولها فرع آخر على شارع الستين هاتف 8387023 . 
6- مكتبة الحارثي : وتقع على شارع سلطانة . هاتف :8222733، ولها ثلاثة فرروع : فرع قباء: 8238316، فرع الحزام :8442363، فرع السبق: 8229336 . 
7-مكتبة الحلبي: وتقع في حي النصر – خلف السوق الدولي الجديد. 
هاتف: 8242775 – فاكس 8221636 ص ب 4077. 
وللمكتبة فرع آخر بالعوالي قرب الإشارة، هاتف 8391353 
8- مكتبة الخافقين: تقع في عمارة مجمع طيبة السكني التجاري شمال المسجد النبوي هاتف 8200205 . 
9-مكتبة دار الإيمان: وتقع في السمانية هاتف 8225817 . 
10- مكتبة دار الزمان للنشر والتوزيع: ويقع المركز الرئيس للمكتبة على شارع الضيافة بجوار أمانة المدينة المنورة. 
هاتف 8363276 - 8362993 – فاكس 8344946. ولها فرع على شارع الستين، هاتف 836666 . 
11- مكتبة دار الفجر الإسلامي: وتقع على شارع الستين، هاتف 8220617. 
12- مكتبة دار الفكر: وتقع على شارع الستين ، هاتف 8388485 . 
13- مكتبة دار الكتاب الإسلامي:وتقع على شارع الستين في الجهة الشرقية للمسجد النبوي هاتف: 8236673 
ولها فرع على شارع أبي ذر جوار فندق الأنصار هاتف 8372136. 
14- دار المسافر: وتقع في سوق المدينة الدولي،هاتف : 8230224. 
15- مكتبة دار الهدى: وتقع على شارع السمانية ، هاتف 8363248. 
16- مكتبة الرشد: وتقع على شارع أبي ذر، هاتف 8383427. 
17- المكتبة السلفية: وتقع على شارع الستين في الجهة الشمالية الشرقية للمسجد النبوي ،هاتف 8236320 . 
18-مكتبة الشروق: وتقع على شارع المساجد السبعة بقرب، هاتف: 8224440. 
19- مكتبة شقير: وتقع على شارع قباء. ولها فرع على طريق الأمير عبد المجيد، وفرع آخر في شارع سيدنا أبي بكر الصديق (سلطانة) وآخر في شارع قربان النازل وتميزت . 
20- مكتبة الصحابة: وتقع على شارع الستين مقابل مسجد الإجابة هاتف: 8383211. 
21- مكتبة قارة : وتقع على شارع السمانية ، هاتف 8363248 . 
22- مكتبة المدينة النبوية : وتقع في عمارة الأوقاف رقم (1) هاتف 8255207 . 
22- مكتبة المنال : وتقع في مركز طيبة التجاري ، محل رقم 346، هاتف 8200110 . 
23- مكتبة المؤيد: وتقع في الجامعة الإسلامية هاتف 8473148 . 
24-مكتبة إحياء العلوم: وتقع على شارع الستين. هاتف: 8277005. 
25-مكتبة العلوم والحكم : وتقع في الجامعة الإسلامية ،هاتف :8473148.
26-مكتبة الدار :وتقع في حي العنابس على الطريق الدائري .
27-مكتبة الخضيري:وتقع في حي العنابس على الطريق الدائري.
29-مكتبة دارالمجتمع:وتقع في حي العنابس على الطريق الدائري.
30-مكتبة دار المآثر الإسلامية :وتقع في حي العنابس على الطريق الدائري.
والله الموفق والمعين .
منقول من رحاب المدينة المنورة*

----------


## محمد مشعل العتيبي

الرد الأول منقول من مركز دراسات وبحوث المدينة النبوية
والثاني منقول من منتديات طلاب جامعة طيبة،

ووضعتها لأن هذا الوقت موسم لزيارة المدينة

جزاكم الله خير

----------


## طالبة العلم

الأخ الفاضل   محمد مشعل العتيبي 
جزاك الله خيراً على هذا النقل القيّم ..

----------


## الأخ ابراهيم

لقد زدتوا لنا غما على غم يا إخوتي الكرام.
لقد زرت المدينة النبوية منذ سنة و لم أتمكن من زيارة مكتباتها الا القليل القليل لظروف صحية خاصة
و الان أرى الاخوة يسردون مكتبات جمة , فاغتممت على ما فاتني من خير وتحسرت و لكن لا تنفع الحسرة.
أدعو الله ان ييسر لنا زيارة أخرى الى مدينة المصطفى و أتمتع باقتناء كتبها و التجول بين رفوفها,
والصلاة في مسجد رسول الله صلوات الله وسلامه عليه.

----------


## خالد بن عبد الله بن ناصر

...(((( *مكتبة الآل والصحب* )))))...
المدينة المنورة - مسجد قباء
لديها أصدارات خاصة 
بجوار مسجد قباء  عند قبلة المسجد مقابل تمور حمودة
في وسط مواقف الباصات 
جوال / 0593422182
جوال /0505463711
ثابت /048221555
تفتح من بعد صلاة الفجر إلى صلاة العشاء دوام كامل 
ولطلب القائمة الزيارة أو الإرسال لطلبها على 
dar_alaal@hotmail.com
..............................  ..............................  ...................

----------


## عبد القادر السني

هل هذه المكتبات ما زالت ؟

----------

